# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoekje informatiebehoefte ziekenhuis

## Robin28

Ik ben op dit moment bezig met mijn afstudeeronderzoek. Binnen mijn onderzoek kijk ik naar de informatiebehoefte van mensen op de afdeling Gynaecologie. Ik ben op zoek naar mensen die te maken gehad hebben/te maken hebben met een keizersnede en/of hysteroscopie. Ik heb daarbij uw hulp hard nodig. Mocht u mee willen doen aan dit onderzoek, dan kunt u contact opnemen via [email protected].

Mijn dank is zeer groot!

----------


## Luuss0404

Succes met je onderzoek en hopelijk krijg je genoeg reacties!

----------


## Robin28

U kunt nu ook gemakkelijker meedoen door te klikken op onderstaande link:

https://examine.vu.nl/cgi-bin/infere...l?qst_id=14958

Via deze link komt u meteen bij de vragenlijst en worden de antwoorden meteen verzonden. Uw medewerking wordt zeer gewaardeerd en ik heb uw hulp hard nodig.

----------


## deluchtbrug

hoe meer informatie voor de leek, hoe beter. Dat heb ik wel gezien hier in Holland. Als men niets weet, kunnen er ook veel dingen verkeerd gaan en onnodige stress is dan het gevolg.

----------


## sietske763

ik heb 2 spoed sectio,s gehad.
vond het vreselijk, doordat het spoed was moest in onder narcose....
heb dus beide keren niet van het babytje kunnen genieten daar ik nog lag te slapen en later veel pijn had, in die tijd was de pijnstilling heel erg slecht, je kreeg maar 1xmorfine..
als ikm er aan terug denk vind ik het nog altijd naar, had zo graag mn kinderen op mn buik gehad..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Robin28: Heel veel succes met uw onderzoek, helaas kan ik je niet verder helpen, hopenlijk komt dat binnenkort allemaal goed, men moet dit onderwerp nog ontdekken heb ik het idee!!!!... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Robin28

Ik ben op dit moment nog op zoek naar 20 mensen die mij kunnen helpen met dit onderzoek. Hopelijk bent u degene die mij nog even kan helpen met de laatste loodjes!

----------

